# Dirty protests, what to do?



## lallybobs (May 13, 2015)

Hi all 

I have a 10 year old rottweiler who I adopted from a rescue centre when she was around 18 months old. She's been a wonderful loving dog since the moment she came home but has periods of stubbornness that lead to dirty protests and I'm having difficulty managing this behaviour.

The protests didn't start until years after we adopted her. She usually only does it when we're out but once or twice she's done it right in front of us. Each time it is an obvious protest; atm it happens because she's been getting upstairs onto our bed and so we block her entry, despite having hip dysplasia and arthritis she still climbs over items we put there and let's herself into the room but now we've totally blocked her. If i as much as go out to the bin she will wee and poo on the floor at the bottom of the stairs. Yesterday I came home from a very unpleasant hospital appointment to find her on the fresh clean bed I had left ready for me (covered in her winter coat and slobber as she will lick the sheets until sodden ) but she had still peed and knocked the washing basket off the stairs, emptying it's contents into the pee. Today I went out for 10 mins and came back to pee and poo. This will probably go on for a few weeks until she gets bored of it and finds something else to protest over. 

She's well looked after, has plenty of activities throughout the day as I work from home and is one of 3 pets (I have a border collie the same age and a 3 legged cat) who all get on well together and with other dogs/cats in our lane so she is well socialised and exercised on a daily basis. 

If anyone can advise I'd be very grateful


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Does not sound like protesting to me, sounds like a classic case of separation anxiety. 
There are lots of posts on this forum regarding it


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lallybobs said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a 10 year old rottweiler who I adopted from a rescue centre when she was around 18 months old. She's been a wonderful loving dog since the moment she came home but has periods of stubbornness that lead to dirty protests and I'm having difficulty managing this behaviour.
> 
> ...


How old was she when she started doing it? If sounds from your post if this is a more recent thing and most of the time you have had her all these years shes been fine?

In spite of what most people believe dogs don't do things to protest, or just to be difficult or anything else. Inappropriate toileting is often due to either medical reasons, or from stress and anxiety or a mixture of both. Also a lot of people when they come home to a mess, also often say/think the dog knows exactly what its
done as it "looks guilty" this isn't usually the case either, telling them off or even if you don't you are just tense and angry can be picked up in your body language and tone of voice. They don't know why just that your mood isn't good, they don't even associate it to the act of the toileting awhile after, all they become aware of is your moods on arrival, and that in turn can increase the anxiety and stress further. They then associate you returning just with tension and anger (can be hard coming back to a repeated mess and understandable in the circumstances) so the anticipation of such can make them more anxious on your return.

I notice you say she has hip dysplasia and arthritis? Is she on any medication. One consideration could be if she is on medication, then the medication isn't working so well and pain and discomfort can be adding to the restless anxious behaviour. If she hasn't had a check up in awhile then its worth getting her checked over including an orthopaedic check to see what the pain response is like. If she is on meds depending on what ones, then some can have side effects behavioural wise too. One of our members as an example had a dog on tramadol and he was getting very agitated stressed and clingy.

Another consideration is her age. Dogs like humans can get a version of senility and confusion like old people referred to in dogs as cognitive dysfunction syndrome. Loss of or inappropriate toileting can be a sign, as can becoming agitated, unsettled and pacing, just general confusion, and doing odd things like wanting to go out and looking lost and wondering how they got outside and what they should be doing, some will then come back in and toilet. They can even walk into things like corners and cant figure out how to get out again, stare or bark when there doesn't seem to be anything to stare or bark at.
There are things that can help like aktivait and vet only medications like vivitonin. There are also natural calmatives, like zylkene, scull cap and valerian and others
that can make a difference.

It may really not be her fault, first off would be a medical check up and chat to the vet, if its truly found to be behavioural then you can always come back for help on ideas for helping her settle and trying to train her for separation anxiety.


----------



## lallybobs (May 13, 2015)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Does not sound like protesting to me, sounds like a classic case of separation anxiety.
> There are lots of posts on this forum regarding it


It doesn't happen when we are out all the time though, only when she can't get to where she wants to get. When we first had her we both worked shifts, again no problem unless her current 'want' is removed from her reach.


----------



## lallybobs (May 13, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> How old was she when she started doing it? If sounds from your post if this is a more recent thing and most of the time you have had her all these years shes been fine?
> 
> In spite of what most people believe dogs don't do things to protest, or just to be difficult or anything else. Inappropriate toileting is often due to either medical reasons, or from stress and anxiety or a mixture of both. Also a lot of people when they come home to a mess, also often say/think the dog knows exactly what its
> done as it "looks guilty" this isn't usually the case either, telling them off or even if you don't you are just tense and angry can be picked up in your body language and tone of voice. They don't know why just that your mood isn't good, they don't even associate it to the act of the toileting awhile after, all they become aware of is your moods on arrival, and that in turn can increase the anxiety and stress further. They then associate you returning just with tension and anger (can be hard coming back to a repeated mess and understandable in the circumstances) so the anticipation of such can make them more anxious on your return.
> ...


Thank you for your very informative response.

It would be difficult to give an age because she does it on and off, it's never been constant. Usually she'll decide on her sleeping spot or item she wants to play with and then only do it when she is prevented from getting to either. Our bed has always been a place she wants to get to during these 'phases'. When she does though she hugely increases her pain levels as she has to climb objects and stairs to get there and back down again. She only ever actually complains of pain after a sneaky lie on the bed but continues to do it! I would guess probably since she was 3/4 she's been doing this and back then she was as fit as a fiddle.

Our last rottweiler had some form of senility and would toilet inside for the weeks leading up to her thankfully sudden passing but prior to that would be as much of a tinker trying to steal comfortable spots and or items to sleep on, she just didn't mess. I don't see any of the senile behaviours in Teagan though.

Her pain levels haven't been a problem really, I massage her daily (I'm a complimentary therapist) and get little to no grumbling at some seriously deep massage techniques. The vet is happy not to medicate at this point. I also take her swimming and use heat therapy. She's up and down off her sofa or chair all day, chases cats she doesn't know, leaps into the car etc with no sign of discomfort.

One thing I didn't mention is that I'm quiet seriously ill, when I'm particularly bad; after treatment for example, she gets very dominant and tries to take over; pushes me off the sofa etc, whereas my other pets try to 'help' by giving me kisses and lying by my side, both get agressive with Teagan when she does this and when she soils. Makes me wonder if it's either the anxiety you mentioned above (or maybe she knows I'm potentially not going to be here much longer full stop) or a dominance thing?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lallybobs said:


> It doesn't happen when we are out all the time though, only when she can't get to where she wants to get. When we first had her we both worked shifts, again no problem unless her current 'want' is removed from her reach.


She may be trying to get to somewhere she doesn't feel stressed or anxious and feels calmer and more secure. Im assuming that although you ended up with slobber and hair on your bed she never poops in your bedroom? If so it sounds a good possibility that is what she is doing.

Your bed or anything that smells of you would actually make sense. An old trick for settling puppies and even older dogs with separation anxiety, is putting and old t shirt or jumper anything you have worn with your smell in their bed. Sometimes a natural calmative can help too, Adaptil plug in diffusers can help a lot of dogs as well as the zylkene and a couple of the other ones mentioned previously. Leaving a Kong with them can help aswell..

I noticed too that you work from home? If she is allowed access to you all the time you are in, then especially if she has some medical reasons, or even the cognitive dyusfunction syndrome mentioned that could be making her more confused and anxious now in later life, then she will likely be finding it even harder to cope when you do go out or shes separated from you. Being with you or having you in sight all the time you are there, will make it an even bigger stark contrast when you do go out (if that makes sense?) meaning that she could be getting more and more stressed.

Normally with sep anx, you start to give them short sessions while you are in, settling them after some exercise when they are more tired and likely to settle, leaving them with something like a stuffed kong or safe chew. You then leave no fuss, but return before they have time to get stressed at first, let them out but continue to ignore for a minute or two, then call them to you and make a fuss and give attention. when you leave and return no fuss just go. You then build up the time little by little, so they learn to settle and cope. Then if all goes well keep the same routine when you do go out. Really weaning them off you in a way, and teaching them to cope alone at a speed they can deal with.

Above is the usual way, but as mentioned, if there could be some medical reason or she could have some level of CDS that's causing it or at the root, then you really need to get that evaluated and sorted first.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear you are not well yourself and are having medical worries. Dealing with the mess and extra work will be even harder, last thing you need aswell

II think we cross posted, Ive added a few suggestions that may be some help.
Dogs can and do pick up on chemical and medical changes in us. There are medical alert dogs, that can detect in advance if seizures are coming and also
when diabetic owners need their medication, some can even detect cancer, admittedly these are trained but its only using the dogs natural ability in the first place.
So it could be that she is picking up on things. Dogs like people do cope with stress in different ways. So it could be she is picking up on things and its making her
more clingy or unsettled because she doesn't know what to do, and is showing it in agitation or being unsettled.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

As a long time rott owner i will tell you this is not in protest or anything like that.It will be partially stress and anxiety.Remember rotts are very people orientated.One of the things they ARE to the day they die is mule headed stubborn think they are the king of the house push the limits daily dogs.One thing you can do if you have an extra blanket is take it and sleep it for one night and then put it down for the dog.that seemed to help with all my rotts.the other thing is rotts can sense when things are not right.lots of reassurance and pets and lovins.I remember when things were not right with my oh Oliver aced very strange and out of character for several days previous to us finding out.I think it is mostly separation anxiety.Do you scold when she does it in the house?do you treat and lots of hugs when done outside?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I have little to add to the posts above. I would put stubborn or protesting behaviour right at the bottom of the list of possibilities - anxiety, pain, or a medical condtion would be at the top. I hope you can get her sorted xxx


----------

